# Rescue Raffle Dollar Total



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Every few days, I will be updating the amount of money that has been raised for rescue through the SM Rescue Raffle. The Rescue Raffle *Drawing is on Monday, 9/24/12*. All donations must be given by Sunday, 9/23/12 in order for tickets to be issued. 

As of Monday, 9/24/12 - we have raised *$5,290* 
Breakdown by Rescuse Organization:
American Maltese Association Rescue (AMAR) = $1,625
Metropolitian Maltese Rescue (MMR) = $0
NorthCentral Maltese Rescue (NCMR) = $325
Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue (SCMR) = $425
United Maltese Rescue (UMR) = $0
Miscellaneous = $2,915

To learn more about each of these Rescue Organizations and how to donate, you can click *Home* at the top of the SM Page and then click on *Clubs and Rescues* under *Site Navigation *on the left side of the screen. 

Here is a link to the wonderful prizes that have been donated for the Rescue Raffle:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...ated/120671-2012-sm-rescue-raffle-prizes.html

Remember that to win any of these wonderful prizes, you will need to donate to a rescue organization or no-kill shelter of your choice. Once you've made your donation, please email me your receipt/proof of donation to [email protected] and I will issue you tickets for the Rescue Raffle.

Tickets for the Regular Prizes are $5/each or 13 for $60 (1 extra ticket). You can donate to multiple rescues and all donations will be combined for tickets.

Tickets for Special Prizes are $25/each.

*Remember to let me know if you want Regular Prize Tickets or Special Prize Tickets or a combination of both when you email me your donation info. *
__________________


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Every few days, I will be updating the amount of money that has been raised for rescue through the SM Rescue Raffle. The Rescue Raffle *Drawing is on Monday, 9/24/12*. All donations must be given by Sunday, 9/23/12 in order for tickets to be issued.
> 
> As of Wednesday, 8/15/12 - we have raised *$780*
> 
> ...


Lynn ... I just made a donation to AMAR. 

Question about the total at the top ... for $780.00. How come that total does not reflect in the donations below?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- My mistake -- I had picked up the total of another spreadsheet I was working on. Yes -- we're only at $395 plus the donation you just pm'd me about.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's a start, but we have a long way to go! Looking forward to watching those numbers climb!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:it's growing


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey! What are you waiting for??? Come on, join in the fun and make a donation to help the rescues!!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump for rescues!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am saving up my allowance to donate all at once! I will do it before the deadline. The puppy sitting job I had mid-August did not materialize but that's okay as we had house guests at the same time anyhow! It would have been too much!
I am considering donating to the Greek Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals---Lynn, is this okay as it was last year? I see so many needs in front of my eyes here. I can get a receipt, scan it & email it to you, if that works.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

FINALLY! I got around to making my donation! This year, I also made a contribution to Bichon & Little Buddies in WI where my friends Sandi & Jim adopted Molly.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah Maggie!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- I think that was a wonderful thing to do in Sandi and Jim's honor. And little Molly is precious.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump

We've reached over $2,000 -- but still have a long way to go to match last year's total which was a little over $5,000. 

Remember -- you can't win if you don't play.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We need to keep this growing.  Please help the little white fluffs that aren't as fortunate as ours.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump

New Total and check out the prizes as we've had several more today.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump -- we're growing daily but still have a long way to go to truly help the less fortunate fluffs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Let;s get this party started. :chili::chili:

There's only 19 more days before the Raffle Drawing. Need to increase our total. Remember that you can't win any of the great prizes if you don't donate to a Rescue Organization.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump -- we need to help the rescue organizations so that they can help more of the less fortunate little white fluffs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I made a donation and will be sending you the receipt soon, they didn't email it yet so I'm hoping nothing went wrong with the processing.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That's awesome, Lynn :chili:

I am glad that I am not too late for this  .. will send in something by the end of this weekend hopefully


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't forget Hunter's Strut your Mutt!!!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-everything-else-maltese-related/121726-hunters-raising-money.html


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you to the wonderful SM member who gifted me 4 rescue raffle tickets! Wow! it was exciting to get that message from Lynn, perked up my day for sure. :ThankYou:
That was so thoughtful of you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Thank you to the wonderful SM member who gifted me 4 rescue raffle tickets! Wow! it was exciting to get that message from Lynn, perked up my day for sure. :ThankYou:
> That was so thoughtful of you!


Yay! I love SM people---this is a good example of why! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Maglily said:


> Thank you to the wonderful SM member who gifted me 4 rescue raffle tickets! Wow! it was exciting to get that message from Lynn, perked up my day for sure. :ThankYou:
> That was so thoughtful of you!


 
ME TOO!!! Thank you so very much, what a kind and generous thing to do. You know though, it's gonna drive me crazy trying to figure out who you are! :w00t:

Time for me to pay it forward. :ThankYou:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I was so touched that someone gifted me 4 rescue raffle tickets. Whoever it was Thank You so very much!!! I think that we have a good fairy here on SM!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

There's obviously a Rescue Raffle Fairy Godmother (or maybe even more than one) in our midst. I also just found out I was gifted four tickets. :ThankYou::ThankYou: Now that I'm home (finally) I have to do some donating this weekend. :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> There's obviously a Rescue Raffle Fairy Godmother (or maybe even more than one) in our midst. I also just found out I was gifted four tickets. :ThankYou::ThankYou: Now that I'm home (finally) I have to do some donating this weekend. :chili:


Me too! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU, Rescue Raffle Fairy Godmother!!! :ThankYou:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know I have more tickets numbers to forward to those that have donated as well as more gifted tickets -- and a new rescue dollar total. 

Will do this on Monday from the office. Yes -- even my boss is donating to the Rescue Raffle.  Such a good guy. They just got a new rescue puppy about 2 months ago. They already have a Westie.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you Lynn for working so hard on this Rescue Raffle! I hope we can beat our total from last year!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Only 2 weeks to go and about $2,000 to raise to beat last years total.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump

Only 1 1/2 weeks to get those donations in.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What amount are we up to?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- it's in the first post. I keep updating it. We're at $3,170.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- it's in the first post. I keep updating it. We're at $3,170.


D-U-H! Forgot you could do that Lynn. :blink::HistericalSmiley: Glad we're raising so much!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Look at our new Rescue Raffle Total and all the great prizes that have been donated. Remember that we have only 6 more days before the drawing. So be sure to get your donations in so that you can get your tickets and win some of these great prizes. 

Drawing will begin at 2:00 p.m. (MT) on Monday, 9/24/12.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------

